# Recommended reading on dog behaviour?



## Alaskan_Shepherd <3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

After reading through this forum and others I have realised there is a lot of differing advice and views on dog behaviour and psychology. I really want to learn more about my dogs and how they tick. Can anybody recommend some reading for me? Also, I have seen Ceaser and Victoria Stilwell slated! Are they not recognised as 'experts'?

Thanks!


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

"dogs mind" by bruce fogle


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Anything by 

Jean Donaldson
Karen Pryor
Sophia Yin

Alexandra Horowitz Inside of a Dog What Dogs See, Smell and Know
Alexandra Semyonova	The 100 Silliest Things People Say About Dogs
Mary R Burch & Jon S Bailey	How Dogs Learn
Nicholas Dodman The Well Adjusted Dog
Gail Tamases Fisher	The Thinking Dog


All brilliant books


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Cesar Milan is not a dog trainer and is very poorly regarded by anyone with any knowledge of dogs and training (as I'm sure you will have gathered if, as you say, you have read parts of the forum). He is a showman and a very good businessman. The methods he uses are outdated and some are dangerous.

Victoria Stillwell is better, but some of her older TV programmes (still shown on TV) use (extremely) outdated theories but at least she is kind to the dogs.

Read In Defence of Dogs, by John Bradshaw.
Anything by Turid Rigaas
Anything by Ian Dunbar.

I'm sure there will be others along soon with more recommendations


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Agree with everything listed so far. I would add "the other end of the leash" by Patricia B McConnell and "Dominance - fact or fiction" by Barry Eaton.

If you want easy to read books aimed at pet owners rather than complex tomes aimed at behaviour geeks (lol) then anything by Gwen Bailey is good, and I also enjoyed "Clever dog" by Sarah Whitehead.


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

It depends how into it you are, I would recommend the IMDT
Institute of Modern dog trainers they run many practical and theory based classes.
Home


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

hayleyth said:


> "dogs mind" by bruce fogle


I bought The Dogs Mind by Bruce Fogle and noticed it had a lot of stuff about Pack Leaders etc. Personally wasnt for me.

Clever Dog by Sarah Whitehead
In Defense of Dogs Dr John Bradshaw

Are very good.

xxx


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd never heard of the IMDT before. They say they are accredited, but I can't find out who by. I've checked the site, but it doesn't seem to have anything on it about who it would be accredited by. Do you know, rheasmum?


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

The IMDT is linked via the APDT site  
The assessment to become a IMDT approved trainer is more vigorous then the APDT assessment. It is accredited details are on the first page of the website.:001_smile:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

All I can see is "recognised within the industry". Am I missing something? Usually when an educational organisation are externally accredited, they splash the accreditation organisations logos all over the site!


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

Oldshep If the course is linked Via the APDT site I think we can assume its done so for a reason, The course does have a outside accredited OCN eastern region. But more importantly in England their isnt a recognised route to become qualified dog trainer ! There are various education providers that have outside accreditation. Take the APDT who is this accredited by ? To become a member you have to take a 30 min group class and answer some questions ? The IMDT assessment alone is held over 2 days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

3 must reads IMO for all dog owners:
Bones would Rain from the Sky - Suzanne Clothier
The Other End of the Leash - Patricia McConnell
Culture Clash - Jean Donaldson

A personal favorite of mine is Dont Shoot the Dog by Karen Pryor. Wonderful crash course in behavioral science. A lot of folks find it dry, but I loved it.
Another great training book is When Pigs Fly by Jane Killion. Same kind of info as in Dont Shoot the Dog, but with more examples and practical applications.

Also anything by Turid Rugaas is great - especially her stuff on communication.

I havent read it yet, but looking forward to Kathy Sdaos Plenty in Life is Free, I love her articles and the book is getting great reviews.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

rheasmum said:


> Oldshep If the course is linked Via the APDT site I think we can assume its done so for a reason, The course does have a outside accredited OCN eastern region. But more importantly in England their isnt a recognised route to become qualified dog trainer ! There are various education providers that have outside accreditation. Take the APDT who is this accredited by ? To become a member you have to take a 30 min group class and answer some questions ? The IMDT assessment alone is held over 2 days.


I'm not saying it's not a good organisation, I am only saying that they claim to be accredited and don't clearly say who by. Which makes me wary. Compass Education are accredited by a number of well known external, independant organisations and this is very clear from their site
http://www.compass-education.co.uk/...ute=information/information&information_id=10

The Kennel Club Accreditation Scheme for Instructors in Dog Training and Canine Behaviour | The Kennel Club

The Kennel Club scheme for accredited instructors is, itself, externally validated by City & Guilds. Again a large, independant and respected organisation. I just find it odd that IMDT don't seem to have anything like this on their site. Maybe I just can't find it. I shall email them, though and adk them.


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

Need help training your dog? Learn all the best methods!

This website has alot of info


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

Oldshep I see your point maybe they need to make their website clearer, but I found them after speaking to many course providers and respected trainers in England. Personally I think they have a good balance of theory and practical. There are many accredited online courses not all give the same value for money. The KC scheme is good im a part of this, but its not education provider, with the scheme you send in details of learning which could include IMDT,APDT or any other courses in England and it awards points. Steve Mann who runs the IMDT is highly thought of dog trainer in England and having done some of the courses I can say I found it highly beneficial. Sarah Whitehead also runs the think dog online courses which is a good option


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm listed as a KCAI student, too (not sure if that's the right phrasology! But, as you say, it's not a course). If IMTD is externally accredited they are missing a trick by not making it explicit, while using the term" accredited".

It can be very difficult to negotiate the hodge podge that is dog training! I am finding, though, that as I go through this process I'm getting better at evaluating courses advertised. Unfortunatly some of them are very secretive and won't give out details before you opt for them. There is also a lot of very good information available free online. The problem is finding practicle courses.


I think I better take this thread elsewhere. I've kinda hijacked it!


----------



## mattriise (Jul 22, 2012)

I read clever fog by sarah whitehead which was really good. Light reading and some little tips to look out for wiyh dog behaviour. I have just bought in defence of dogs to read.


----------

